# Please assist me with this LC9 quetion, please...



## UKWildcatFan (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm looking for a holster for this weapon for over the hot summer here in St. Louis that I don't have to have a belt on. What are those setups called that just slip over a pair of short's waist ban - are they called "paddles?" What are my options here and what ones do y'all prefer?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

UKWildcatFan said:


> I'm looking for a holster for this weapon for over the hot summer here in St. Louis that I don't have to have a belt on. What are those setups called that just slip over a pair of short's waist ban - are they called "paddles?" What are my options here and what ones do y'all prefer?


You don't want a paddle holster without using a belt, the belt is KEY in keeping the holster attacked.

Take a look at *Smart Carry* or *Thunder Wear*


----------



## UKWildcatFan (Sep 9, 2011)

Ok, then what is the name of the kind I'm looking for? The kind has a two-sided dealie and just sits on top of a waist band. Is there such a thing? I'm clueless here, as you might notice. I don't want a pocket holster, I do know that.


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

Remora. Home of the Original Remora No Clip Holster


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

2nd the remora i think it will do what you want. most of the holsters with the clips i have seen are made for belts but may still work without the belt.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I used the Remora for the LC9. Hated the gun. *Loved the holster. *


----------

